# Topics > Smart things > Smart cameras, smart camcorders and assistive devices >  Hero 7, action camera, GoPro Inc., San Mateo, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - GoPro Inc.

Home page - gopro.com/cameras

HERO7 on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Meet Fusion and Relive Reality

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Seamless VR stitching. Amazing gimbal-like stabilization. OverCapture for transforming your best spherical clips into traditional videos. Relive reality, and see what makes Fusion the most versatile GoPro ever.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Meet HERO6 Black + QuikStories in 4K

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Walk away from every adventure with incredible looking footage—and an awesome story to share. Introducing HERO6 Black with QuikStories. It’s a whole new game, and a whole new GoPro.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 6 first look

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Here's your first look at the brand new GoPro Hero6 camera.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 6 brings better image quality and stabilization

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> GoPro announces its new action cam, the Hero 6. The new camera shoots 4K video at 60fps and 1080p at 240fps. There's better image stabilization built in too.

----------


## Airicist

Article "GoPro unveils Hero 6 Black action camera with HDR video recording"

by Raymond Wong
September 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

GoPro HERO6 Black first look

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

GoPro: Official HERO6 + Fusion Live Launch Event 2017

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> This is the moment. Live in the moment. Nick Woodman and the GoPro crew launch this years new products which include HERO6 Black, Fusion, OverCapture, and updated Karma features.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 6 Black unboxing

Published on Oct 3, 2017




> Join us in our unboxing of the GoPro Hero 6 Black, the latest camera from GoPro. Capable of shooting at 60FPS at 4K and 240FPS at full HD, the GoPro Hero 6 Black is incredibly powerful. In addition, it packs greater image stabilization and faster Wi-Fi transfer speeds.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero6 review

Published on Oct 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero - hands on review

Published on Apr 20, 2018




> GoPro’s latest Hero is its most focused yet. What it lacks in advanced features, it makes up for with best-in-class ease of use and software. Among entry-level action cams, this is the one to beat.

----------


## Airicist

GoPro Hero 7 review: Social over sports

Published on Sep 20, 2018




> The latest camera puts a focus on sharing, not specs

----------

